# fly fishing beginner



## Michal (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello, I would like to learn fly fishing and I was wondering, if there is anyone patience enough, who could show me some basic. 
I would really appreciated.

Michal


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

The Pensacola fly fishing club - Fly Fishers of Northwest Florida - has a class on fly fishing including casting and tying flies every spring. The 3rd Saturday of each month they hold a free clinic. More information, including a link to a video are here on the Fly Fishing page. Come and join us!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Where are you located? I work at a tackle shop in OB and we have an area next to our shop where I could show you if you're close. I'm extremely patient and won't talk to you like a 5 yr old.......unless you need me to.

No, I am not a fly fishing instructor but have been fly fishing for quite some time in both frsh and salt water.

Tore the spanish up off the jetty this morning on fly.


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

*Fly fishing*

I'd be glad to show you what i know. Not always pretty but gets the job done. SHB


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you'll find that most fly guys around here are just happy to meet some one else that loves to flyfish. pm me anytime if youd like.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

and welcome!


----------



## WickedWaze (Feb 9, 2012)

Just bought my first fly rig as well and need to work on casting.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Id be glad to offer my services for casting instructions, no charge....before cobia season starts. Im in Pensacola...on the east side. Ive been a certified casting instructor for 20 years, and i put on the flycasting seminar at the Outcast Sale for seven years. Pm me!
Lance


----------

